# My Mix



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

What are your comments on my mix? i wish i knew what i do now when i started.

1-	Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ruarwe" 
3-	Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)
3-	Nimbochromis venustus
3-	Labidochromis caeruleus (Kakusa)
1-	Cyrtocara moorii
1-	Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)
1-	Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba"
1-	Altolamprologus compressiceps (Gold Head)
1-	Steatocranus casuarius
1-	peppermint bristlenose


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Ditch the Blue Dolphin. It probably won't survive in the long run. The Venustus need six feet so unless your tank is that long ditch them as well. The Comp won't deal with the activity of the Mbuna very well so that might need to leave as well. The Buffalo might have to go as well.

If this tank is 50-75 you can do this: Add 2 Ps. sp. Elongatus Ruarwe females and 3-5 Cyno Afras while removing the Mbamba

If this tank is 75-100: Add 3 Ps. sp Elongatus Ruarwe females and another male and 3-5 Cyno Afras and ditch the Mbamba

If the tank is over 100: 
do all of the options for 75-100 and *increase* the Mbamba numbers

OR

increase two existing species numbers to 6-8 (I'd do the Elongatus and Cyno Afra) and add 2 Mbamba females...

Remember the risk for hybrids - in this set-up no fry should be distributed. ever. period. 
there will be too much risk for hybridization to ever consider selling fry
Things like: ElongatusXAcei and LabXMbamba are very possible.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

its a 4ft tank 260 litres - the fry become food in this setup. when i move ill be upgrading and starting again. also iv never had a problem with the comp all the fish leave him alone, never seen him fight.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

The fish may leave him alone but that doesn't mean he's comfortable. Another reason for ditching him is the differences in dietary requirements.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

ill try and catch the either the comp, Elongatus or the mbamba this weekend.


----------

